

Ask HN: what are your favorite blogs? - dood

Not major sites like reddit or techcrunch, but personal blogs you like for their insight, links, or whatever else.
======
dood
Mine:

Three-Toed Sloth: data, complexity, and so forth:
<http://www.cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/>

Paul Kedrosky: economics, insight, analysis and links:
<http://paul.kedrosky.com/>

Mind Hacks: fantastic source for everything mind/psychology related:
<http://www.mindhacks.com/>

Ran Prieur: a unique perspective, always thought provoking:
<http://www.ranprieur.com/>

Kevin Kelly: various cool blogs on tech, future, society, etc.:
<http://www.kk.org/>

Daily Meh: interesting thoughts, ideas, links and photographs:
<http://dailymeh.tumblr.com/>

There are others I could add, but thats a good start.

------
DanielStraight
All Japanese All The Time: Ostensibly about learning Japanese, really about
learning in general. <http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/>

------
tjr
<http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/>

<http://juliemelton.com/>

------
kebaman
A good economic blog I like is 'The Big Picture' by Barry Ritholtz:
<http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/>

